
Windows Icons Redesign - judah
https://medium.com/microsoft-design/iconic-icons-designing-the-world-of-windows-5e70e25e5416
======
BitwiseFool
I like them. I haven't been a fan of all the flat and monochrome icons that
have been popular during the last decade.

All the icons start to look the same and converge on basic shapes with no
color to distinguish features. Plus, many designers no longer put labels on
buttons/icons, compounding the problem.

~~~
WorldMaker
As the article briefly touches on, the monochrome icons made a ton of sense
when color was added externally to the icon by the system. Windows Live Tiles
would add brand colors as backdrops and other parts of Windows would color
icons their brand color in foregrounding. Some problems with that approach was
Live Tiles never got the general acceptance they deserved and the "smart"
display surfaces like Live Tiles and Notifications that knew about branding
colors and such were never the _only_ places icons might appear (especially
for cross-platform apps).

------
pedalpete
The icons are fine, but some are identifiable as Microsoft/Windows, and others
are completely generic.

------
WorldPeas
oh joy, more soulless google-like material application design. I hate to sound
like some nostalgic old fogey, but I wish microsoft had kept windows 7 alive.

